# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La fiscalía investiga si la central de Garoña calienta demasiado el Ebro

## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_3/Tes

Lunes, 31/10/2011
Medio Ambiente cree que la nuclear burgalesa cumple las normas de vertidos

RAFAEL MÉNDEZ - Madrid - 31/10/2011


La fiscalía de Medio Ambiente de Zaragoza ha comenzado a investigar si la nuclear de Garoña (Burgos) calienta el Ebro más de lo permitido, según fuentes del ministerio público. A raíz de una denuncia de Greenpeace, el fiscal de Zaragoza, Manuel Torralba, ha pedido a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, dependiente del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, documentación sobre la temperatura del agua en el embalse de Sobrón, al que vierte el agua la nuclear después de usarla para refrigerarse. La nuclear sostiene que cumple estrictamente con la autorización de vertido y Medio Ambiente está a punto de dar carpetazo a la investigación sobre el asunto sin ver nada raro. Pero la fiscalía quiere investigar el vertido, ya que la contaminación térmica es contaminación a todos los efectos.

La nuclear de Garoña (operada por Nuclenor, propiedad al 50% de Endesa e Iberdrola) no termina de zanjar el asunto de la temperatura de sus vertidos. Greenpeace lleva desde la primavera midiendo con la empresa Anbiotek dónde vierte el agua de refrigeración y los datos no cuadran. La organización ecologista ha registrado temperaturas de hasta 30 grados, cuando la nuclear solo tiene permiso para calentar el agua tres grados. Es decir, si la recibe a 20 grados, no puede calentar el embalse a más de 23. Además, según Greenpeace, cuando en mayo la central estaba parada el agua no se calentaba.

En septiembre, tras la insistencia de Greenpeace, la Confederación del Ebro abrió una investigación. La resolución del expediente estaba prevista que fuese rápida, ya que la confederación nunca vio problema alguno en el calentamiento del embalse. "Si se calienta más de tres grados no es importante. Lo importante es que no afecte a la fauna ni a los valores del embalse y eso se cumple", explicaron entonces fuentes de la confederación.

Sin embargo, desde el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente se frenó la resolución porque ni la ministra, Rosa Aguilar, ni la secretaria de Estado de Cambio Climático, Teresa Ribera, lo veían claro y ordenaron investigar más.

Finalmente se ha impuesto la tesis de la confederación, que es la responsable del asunto. Además, un informe de la abogacía del Estado niega que exista incumplimiento de la autorización del vertido, según fuentes conocedoras del expediente. "El informe de Greenpeace es sesgado", sostienen fuentes del organismo.

Sin embargo, los datos no siempre cuadran. Los valores de temperatura que ha colgado Nuclenor en su web para acallar las críticas incluyen discrepancias. Así, según una de las tablas, en febrero de 2010, la temperatura en la presa de Sobrón era de 10,1 grados. Sin embargo, en el informe mensual que envía a la confederación esa temperatura es de 6,99 grados, prácticamente la misma temperatura que a la entrada de la nuclear (6,96). No es un caso único. El viernes pasado, ni Nuclenor ni URS -la empresa que contratada por Nuclenor realiza las mediciones- explicaron las diferentes temperaturas que aparecen.

Carlos Bravo, de la campaña nuclear de Greenpeace, y quien ha llevado el calentamiento del Ebro hasta el despacho de la ministra, insiste en que nadie le ha dado una aclaración: "Dicen que nuestro informe es sesgado, pero ellos se fían de lo que dice la central. Y en los informes de la nuclear no hay una metodología clara". Bravo señala que los tres grados de calentamiento máximo están en la autorización de vertido y que si se incumple, el ministerio debe parar la central. "La confederación protege y encubre al contaminador", acusa.

Ante la falta de avances llevó el caso a la fiscalía, con la intención de que investigara también a los responsables de la confederación por no hacer nada. El fiscal aún no tiene la respuesta de la confederación. Garoña se conectó a la red en 1971 y fuentes del ministerio explican que es muy complicado a un mes de las elecciones admitir que durante décadas la nuclear ha calentado el Ebro más de lo previsto.

Que una nuclear caliente un río más de lo debido no es nada extraño. La nuclear de Zorita (Guadalajara) tuvo que instalar un circuito de refrigeración que no calentara el agua. Lo hizo después de causar una mortalidad de peces en una piscifactoría situada aguas abajo en el Tajo. Cuando cerró, en 2006, las minitorres de refrigeración estaban casi nuevas. La propia Confederación del Ebro obligó a la nuclear de Ascó a instalar una torre de refrigeración, que evita la devolución de agua caliente. Pero fuentes del departamento insisten en que el caso es completamente distinto, ya que Ascó vertía directamente al Ebro mientras que Garoña vierte a un embalse, donde es frecuente que de forma natural se produzcan situaciones de calentamiento, como ocurre entre el río Segre y el Ebro sin que haya allí ninguna central.

La polémica revela cómo Garoña es el campo de batalla de la nuclear en España. El Gobierno del PSOE fijó el cierre para 2013, aunque el PP ha anunciado que la mantendrá abierta si llega al poder. Greenpeace quiere evitarlo o ponerlo lo más difícil posible. Si demuestra que Garoña calienta demasiado el Ebro, la nuclear tendría que afrontar costosas inversiones que dificultarían su continuidad (aunque hasta ahora Endesa e Iberdrola no han escatimado dinero para llevar la planta más allá de los 40 años inicialmente previstos.

----------

